# Who is your favorite muppet?



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

I just am having a difficult time deciding.

I like Animal, Fozzie, Beaker, Chef, And the Bass player with the big lips is kinda hot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2009)

that's a tuff call. animal and beaker are probably tied for first.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

Pigs in SPACE!!!!


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 21, 2009)

Wocka Wocka Wocka...

I voted for Fozzie, Rowlf, and Beaker.

Sadly, my wife has no clue what I mean when I say "wocka wocka wocka".


----------



## MGX (Jul 21, 2009)

Swedish Chef has always been my favorite. I even remember the Swedish Chef breakfast cereal!


----------



## Dleg (Jul 21, 2009)

I voted Gonzo. He's so flawed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

Swedish Chef and Beaker.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 21, 2009)

Where in tarnation is the Cookie Monster ??!!!!???


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Beaker ... all the way ...

JR


----------



## Paul S (Jul 21, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Where in tarnation is the Cookie Monster ??!!!!???


C is for cookie, M is for Muppets.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Where in tarnation is the Cookie Monster ??!!!!???


Another Jim Henson product, who is probably my favorite SS character. I love Dleg's old avatar with him. I see him a couple times a week with my little one. i'll let you start the Sesame Street post...


----------



## maryannette (Jul 21, 2009)

Ernie!!!! I love Kermit, too; and Big Bird; but Ernie is my favorite.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 21, 2009)

I voted for Animal, but the two old guys in the balcony were a close second.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

CivE Bricky said:


> I voted for Animal, but the two old guys in the balcony were a close second.


Oh man, I forgot all about them. I'll add them to the poll - for future... I think once you voted, it's done...


----------



## frazil (Jul 21, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Wocka Wocka Wocka...
> I voted for Fozzie, Rowlf, and Beaker.
> 
> Sadly, my wife has no clue what I mean when I say "wocka wocka wocka".


WHA??! hmy:


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 21, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Another Jim Henson product, who is probably my favorite SS character. I love Dleg's old avatar with him. I see him a couple times a week with my little one. i'll let you start the Sesame Street post...


I thought he was still a Muppet tho. I also like Dleg's avatar. Heh.

Jim Henson is/was one of my favorite Mississippians.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 21, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Where in tarnation is the Cookie Monster ??!!!!???



IMHO I don't consider the SS characters muppets. They're SS characters. Muppets are muppets. That is all.

Oh yeah, Fozzie, the Swedish Chef, and the grumpy old men are the best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Wocka Wocka Wocka...
> I voted for Fozzie, Rowlf, and Beaker.
> 
> Sadly, my wife has no clue what I mean when I say "wocka wocka wocka".


When I coyly approach FMJR ... and say nom, nom, nom like the cookie monster and nibble on her neck ... she know exactly what I mean! :eyebrows:

So, my thought is ... while you may be a BAMF - you might have to spell it out for the wifey every now and then. 

JR


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm assuming "The Scientist" is Bunson?

That aside, I voted for band chick with the big lips.

You know why.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Supe said:


> That aside, I voted for band chick with the big lips.
> You know why.



I have never thought of muppets sexually.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

How could you not love Beaker? Especially since it was so easy to make your own.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> IMHO I don't consider the SS characters muppets. They're SS characters. Muppets are muppets. That is all.



So are you implying that Kermit isn't a muppet? I think the term "muppet" was actually coined by Henson while working on SS.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> So are you implying that Kermit isn't a muppet? I think the term "muppet" was actually coined by Henson while working on SS.



Kermit wasn't a main character on SS. His starring role was as a muppets.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I have never thought of muppets sexually.



Why not? They've got a mouth and already have a hand up their butt.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> IMHO I don't consider the SS characters muppets. They're SS characters. Muppets are muppets. That is all.
> Oh yeah, Fozzie, the Swedish Chef, and the grumpy old men are the best.


But ... Fozzie and the Swedish Chef are SS characters too. Where do you draw the line ?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> But ... Fozzie and the Swedish Chef are SS characters too. Where do you draw the line ?



To me... If it came from the mind of Jim Henson, or at least under his direction/influence/etc, it's a muppet... that being said... I voted Beaker


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Isn't a muppet half puppet, half marionette by definition?


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm assuming "The Scientist" is Bunson?


Yeah, I just forgot his name... Beaker was why I watched him anyway.

And some sad news on that front.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm assuming "The Scientist" is Bunson?


Professor Bunson Honeydew, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 22, 2009)

What about Jack?

"Jack not name, Jack JOB!"






Followup: Apparently the character is named "Sweetums."

Sweetums was my favorite.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> But ... Fozzie and the Swedish Chef are SS characters too. Where do you draw the line ?



I never remember seeing them on Sesame Street.


----------



## dastuff (Jul 22, 2009)

I still use Wocka Wocka Wocka


----------



## MGX (Jul 22, 2009)

The female muppet in the band is named Janice.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I never remember seeing them on Sesame Street.


Hmm. Apparently you are right. Here is a site where you can look them up.

I reckon my feeble mind is failing me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

MGX said:


> The female muppet in the band is named Janice.



We have a dippy neighbor we call Janice in reference to that particular muppet. We refer to her husband as Eeyore. They aren't our favorite neighbors.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess Oscar falls in the SS category too huh?

I am withholding my vote and futher participation in this thread until I can vote for the grouch.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)

What ever happened to "Madame"? (not a muppet at all, but I remember when I was younger thinking she was funny, although I can't remember for the life of me anything she said or did, other than being on TV).


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> What ever happened to "Madame"? (not a muppet at all, but I remember when I was younger thinking she was funny, although I can't remember for the life of me anything she said or did, other than being on TV).


That is some creepy shit right there TD. Is that Supe in the picture?

What's the word for people who have sexual fettishes with puppets? I know the word for people with sexual fettishes with stuffed animals is plushie but I don't think that applies here.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)

Bah.

No puppet fettishes here...

I just had brought up something in the 10k about remembering things when I was a kid and a few google image searches have brought up sometimes very odd results when you type in "muppets"... Madame was in one of them, and I remember her - I think she (the guy) was on Johnny Carson Show, too... seems soo long ago.

As for Supe.. I think he's into "bigger" women.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

No Oscar? No Snuffleupagus?

Anyone remeber the robot on SS?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 22, 2009)

I love Pigs in Space!!!

I voted for Animal though. He was just crazy!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> As for Supe.. I think he's into "bigger" women.



So Miss Piggy?


----------



## frazil (Jul 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I know the word for people with sexual fettishes with stuffed animals is plushie but I don't think that applies here.


hmmm...how do you know that chucktown?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

frazil said:


> hmmm...how do you know that chucktown?


I know Plushies from an old episode of CSI.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Entourage. There was one episode where this smoking hot chick wanted to have sex with Turtle and she made him get the plushie costumes. Turtle wouldn't do it so Johnny Drama ended up peforming said duties.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

In addition, I think we discussed it somewhere else, maybe last year's 10k but I think TX is a plushie as well.


----------



## benbo (Jul 22, 2009)

Supe said:


> Why not? They've got a mouth and already have a hand up their butt.


One false move and you're introducing Miss Piggie to "the Shocker."


----------



## maryannette (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiki says, "... the term is both an informal name and legal trademark linked to the characters created by Henson."


----------



## rudy (Jul 22, 2009)

It used to be Elmo, until he went all psycho.

Elmo Threatens Toddler


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

Note to self: Look at picture when I get off work to determine why I'm being mentioned in conjunction with a preference for "bigger" women.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Note to self: Look at picture when I get off work to determine why I'm being mentioned in conjunction with a preference for "bigger" women.


Pre-bear avatar.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 23, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Pre-bear avatar.



Apparently Supe has forgotten her already. That image of the woman with 200 square feet of Old Glory draped over her curvy surfaces will forever be ingrained in my psyche and associated with Supe.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't make fun of my lover that way! She wasn't bigger, she had sensual curves.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Don't make fun of my lover that way! She wasn't bigger, she had sensual curves.


I wasn't making fun of her. I was just stating facts.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Apparently Supe has forgotten her already. That image of the woman with 200 square feet of Old Glory draped over her curvy surfaces will forever be ingrained in my psyche and associated with Supe.


Actually it was more like 20 square inches. It would have been much better if it were 200 square feet.

But yeah, the mention of 'Supe' brings her to my mind. :x


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

The only thing she was hungry for was lovin'.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> The only thing she was hungry for was lovin'.


That's because she had just eaten a small village.


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That's because she had just eaten a small village.


Its well known that most "villages" these days are starving, and therefore, it's very lean meat.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Its well known that most "villages" these days are starving, and therefore, it's very lean meat.


I didn't mean just the people.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 24, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I didn't mean just the people.


most other things in the village would be pretty low in calories... mainly just filler... I would hate to pass that. hopefully they have straw roofs or something so she gets some roughage.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 24, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> most other things in the village would be pretty low in calories... mainly just filler... I would hate to pass that. hopefully they have straw roofs or something so she gets some roughage.


Lots of fiber.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 24, 2009)

I would be afraid of splinters.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 24, 2009)

Ms. Piggy is gettin' no love in the poll.

Hmmmfff..

And I'm glad I left off the Sesame Street Characters, looks like they are REAL "street". Too hard core for me.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 29, 2009)

And yet one more reason few picked Kermit...


----------



## Dleg (Jul 30, 2009)

^That's awesome!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 30, 2009)

Grover smoking a cigarette is killing me! :lmao:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 30, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Grover smoking a cigarette is killing me! :lmao:


With 2nd hand smoke?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2009)

kermit-se?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 3, 2009)

frogse


----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ :appl:


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 5, 2009)

Dleg.

You Rock.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dude I am laughing so hard it's impossible to breathe!

However I feel it's important to tell the world the truth about Bert.






All it takes is two witness to the same act, and presto! A date with old sparky for treason.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


>



That's why you have to be careful with road head.


----------



## PE-ness (Aug 17, 2009)

Which Muppet was this guy?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 17, 2009)

^I'm glad I can't see that. Whatever it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

You just gotta watch out for the emo kermit ....



:suicide:

JR


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 19, 2009)

[No message]


----------

